# Whole Wheat Pasta



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

I recently tried whole wheat spaghetti in an attempt to up fiber. I didn't really like it, I just put some Ragu sauce on it. Anyone have some delicious recipe for whole wheat pasta??Thanks,Jess


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

The basic recipie for pasta is 2 eggs to every cup of flour. Before you add the eggs you add a little dime sized handful of salt to the flour. The best way to get good pasta is to use %100 wheat durum a.k.a unbleached semolina durum, it is quite granular though. You can use strictly whole wheat flour but you need to sift all of the "husks" out of there. I have found a place that makes whole wheat pastry flour and I find that is good enough for pasta as well. You might have to get the flour directly from a factory or at special request in your specialty grocery store. You are going to have to call around to find it. There is a place in Vulcan Alberta Canada that sells it but I have no idea where to find it in the U.S.


----------

